# Dargli / dar loro / dare loro



## Wonder_Donnie

Salve, recentemente sono venuto a conoscenza del fatto che, benché si ricorra spesso a questa forma nel parlato, la parola "dargli" è scorretta e in Italiano è bene usare la forma "dare loro". Quello del verbo "dare" è solo un esempio.
Così, a prima idea, ritengo che entrambe le forme siano esatte. Considerando che quel _gli_ di "dargli" vuol dire _loro_, direi che non ci dovrebbero essere problemi ad usarlo. Ma magari mi sbaglio, voi che dite?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Che "dare loro" sia più elegante (e allo stesso tempo più formale) è fuori di dubbio, ma non ho mai sentito che "dargli" fosse errato.


----------



## dipax

in realtà _dargli_ *è *sbagliato se usato in riferimento a un plurale. è corretto solo per il singolare maschile. che poi sia ormai entrato nell'uso quello è certo


----------



## Necsus

QUI c'è una discussione sull'argomento 'gli/loro'.


----------



## Enloquecida

Dargli si riferisce a dare *A LUI*;
Dare loro si riferisce a dare *A LORO*.
E'assolutamente sbagliato dire: Dargli se ci si riferisce A LORO, è come dire nel linguaggio parlato: A me (mi) piace.


----------



## Necsus

dipax said:


> in realtà _dargli_ *è *sbagliato se usato in riferimento a un plurale. è corretto solo per il singolare maschile. che poi sia ormai entrato nell'uso quello è certo





Enloquecida said:


> Dargli si riferisce a dare *A LUI*;
> Dare loro si riferisce a dare *A LORO*.
> E' assolutamente sbagliato dire: Dargli se ci si riferisce A LORO, è come dire nel linguaggio parlato: A me (mi) piace.


_In realtà_ non sarei _assolutamente_ così categorico . Dalla succitata discussione su 'gli/loro': 


> il complemento di termine _gli_ al posto di _loro_, pur appartenendo al registro familiare e non a quello del parlato formale e dello scritto, è ormai sempre più utilizzato e accettato.
> Questo probabilmente perché un simile utilizzo è coerente con quello degli altri pronomi atoni _mi, ti, le, ci, vi_, che sono tutti monosillabici e proclitici (si appoggiano alla parola che segue, e non a quella che precede, come _loro_), e anche perché unito alle forme di complemento oggetto _lo, la, li, le_, si usa _gli_ sia per il singolare che per il plurale (glielo/glieli-gliela/gliele regalò).


E dalla discussione su 'a me mi':


> oggigiorno io decisamente sconsiglierei di correggere come errore l'apparente ridondanza della costruzione 'a me mi'. Se ne è parlato in varie discussioni, ma riporto qui il link a un chiarificante intervento di Giovanni Nencioni sull'argomento ne 'La Crusca per Voi', di cui questo è un passaggio significativo:
> "[...] non si tratta di una ripetizione, la quale implica identità con l'elemento ripetuto, né di un riempitivo, il quale implica superfluità e inutilità. Qui si avverte bene che il primo pronome, tonico, ha più forza del secondo, atono, quindi ha un valore diverso. [...]


----------



## Hermocrates

Enloquecida said:


> Dargli si riferisce a dare *A LUI*;
> Dare loro si riferisce a dare *A LORO*.
> E'assolutamente sbagliato dire: Dargli se ci si riferisce A LORO, è come dire nel linguaggio parlato: A me (mi) piace.



Anch'io mi ostino a usare la forma "dare loro" per il plurale, "dargli" per il singolare maschile e "darle" per il singolare femminile.  Sono felice di non essere rimasto solo. 

Tuttavia è una di quelle forme che sta andando via via scomparendo nella lingua parlata, al punto da suonare quasi fuori luogo nella parlata colloquiale...


----------



## Enloquecida

No, no. Io non sopporto chi parla come vuole.


----------



## effeundici

Enloquecida said:


> No, no. Io non sopporto chi parla come vuole.


 
Beh, è una questione di numero. Se a *dire* loro rimanete in 2, poi quella che parla come vuole sei tu!

Penso un po' dipenda anche dalle regioni. In Toscana se *dici* _loro_, vieni subito additata come milanese 

Addirittura Daniele neanche sospettava che _loro_ fosse la forma più corretta


----------



## Enloquecida

No, io non penso che la verità risieda nella massa, quindi dal momento che la forma più corretta è quella io continuo ad utilizzare quella, anche se resto l'unica al mondo a dire:
Ho dato loro uno schiaffo.
A me piace la cioccolata.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Grazie a tutti, vedrò di utilizzare la forma più corretta


----------



## AleFB

Una differenza importante: "a me mi" è un'ipertrofia deittica, ovvero si esagera il riferimento del complemento indiretto alla persona in questione (come "ma però", è semplicemente ridondante). Usare "gli" per "loro" o "lei" (in "gli ho dato" per esempio) sottrae al pronome l'informazione di genere e numero, quindi impoverisce la lingua.
Credo si tratti di un diverso grado di "errore" (virgoletto perché le regole linguistiche restano, a mio parere, convenzioni), il secondo menomante.


----------



## brian

Enloquecida said:


> No, io non penso che la verità risieda nella massa, quindi dal momento che la forma più corretta è quella io continuo ad utilizzare quella, anche se resto l'unica al mondo a dire:
> Ho dato loro uno schiaffo.
> A me piace la cioccolata.



Meno male che non sei nata 2.000 anni fa, altrimenti parlavi ancora oggi il latino, ritenendo che sia più corretto dell'italiano. 

Il fatto è che la lingua cambia, che ti piaccia o meno.  Ci sono delle cose che oggi sono corrette/sbagliate, che domani saranno sbagliate/corrette.


----------



## Hermocrates

AleFB said:


> Una differenza importante: "a me mi" è un'ipertrofia deittica, ovvero si esagera il riferimento del complemento indiretto alla persona in questione (come "ma però", è semplicemente ridondante). Usare "gli" per "loro" o "lei" (in "gli ho dato" per esempio) sottrae al pronome l'informazione di genere e numero, quindi impoverisce la lingua.
> Credo si tratti di un diverso grado di "errore" (virgoletto perché le regole linguistiche restano, a mio parere, convenzioni), il secondo menomante.



Sono d'accordo con l'ottimo intervento di AleFB. 

Le lingue sono sistemi fluidi in costante evoluzione (come detto anche da Brian): le sole lingue a restare immutate sono le lingue... morte! 

C'è un principio importantissimo che regola la vita delle lingue: il cosiddetto principio di economia. Una lingua segue una sorta di selezione naturale, semplificandosi nelle sue forme e eliminando quelli che sono percepiti come orpelli di poco contributo. Per esempio, le forme irregolari si "regolarizzano", cade l'uso di certi tempi verbali, che vengono percepiti come non "necessari", i sinonimi si specializzano e tendono a differenziari nel significato, etc...

È l'entropia naturale a cui tende. Può essere contrastata (=rallentata, anche significativamente) da una politica scolastica e intellettuale fortemente prescrittiva e conservativa, ma a prezzo di un grande sforzo di tutti i parlanti. 

L'italiano oggi è in un momento di forte transizione: alcuni di questi fenomeni di semplificazione/evoluzione si possono vedere nella lingua di tutti i giorni. La semplificazione dei pronomi in oggetto in questa discussione, per esempio, oppure la regolarizzazione dei superlativi degli aggettivi irregolari ("buonissimo" invece di "ottimo", etc).

Per quanto si possa essere nostalgici, bisogna prenderne atto. Certo, come dice giustamente AleFB, ci sono "semplificazioni" che puliscono la lingua da inutili arcaismi, e altre che invece tendono a impoverirne un po' la capacità espressiva.


----------



## Enloquecida

Allora, non darmi della limitata, Brian perchè non lo sono affatto: il latino non è un sistema linguistico più corretto dell'italiano, è semplicemente il "passato" di quest'ultimo (altrimenti non si parlerebbe di lingua morta): in questo caso ci troviamo di fronte ad un'evoluzione linguistica.
Nel caso di "A me mi" e di "Dargli" (in riferimento a dare a loro) non stiamo parlando di evoluzione di "A me" e di "Dare loro", ma semplicemente di un uso comune nel linguaggio parlato.
Se dobbiamo elaborare un tema, un atto di citazione o qualsiasi forma di scritto è assolutamente scorretto scrivere: "A me mi manca molto l'Italia" o "Credo tu debba dargli tutto ciò che hai perchè queste persone meritano di ricevere il tuo aiuto".
Se si trattasse di evoluzione nessuno ti correggerebbe queste frasi, ma questi errori vengono corretti fortunatamente, forse perchè sono grammaticalmente scorretti, tu che dici?
In questo forum scrivono persone che sono straniere, mi sembra davvero assurdo che si dica ad uno straniero: 'No, guarda, scrivere "A me mi manca" o "Dargli" è giustissimo perchè tutti quanti lo usano e quindi la lingua si è evoluta e si è adattata a noi.'
Poi vanno a sostenere un esame scritto, concretizzano questi "consigli" e...olè, errori sopra errori.
Non parliamo di evoluzione, dunque, quando di tutto si tratta meno che di questo.


----------



## Hermocrates

Enloquecida said:


> Allora, non darmi della limitata, Brian perchè non lo sono affatto: il latino non è un sistema linguistico più corretto dell'italiano, è semplicemente il "passato" di quest'ultimo (altrimenti non si parlerebbe di lingua morta): in questo caso ci troviamo di fronte ad un'evoluzione linguistica.



Penso che quello che Brian intendesse era che se non ci fossero stati parlanti che hanno iniziato a "storpiare" il latino classico, non si sarebbe arrivati all'italiano, ma si parlerebbe ancora, appunto, il latino classico.  Il passaggio dall'una all'altra lingua non è per stadi discreti, è proprio un continuum.


----------



## Enloquecida

Ma cambiamo qualcos altro allora, lasciatemi il A me.. e il Dare loro


----------



## federicoft

Enloquecida, te lo hanno detto in molti, ma usare 'gli' al posto di 'loro' _non è _in nessun caso "assolutamente sbagliato".
La lingua non è come la matematica; non c'è una regola scritta su di un libro cui affidarsi ciecamente. Con la lingua succede esattamente il contrario: sono le regole scritte che si affannano a star dietro all'evoluzione dello scritto e del parlato. Le stesse categorie di 'giusto' e 'sbagliato', in una lingua, sono molto più complesse e non facilmente definibili. 

Siamo tutti d'accordo che nei registri più formali è preferibile usare 'loro', che quella è la regola insegnata a scuola, eccetera eccetera. Ma nessuna (*nessuna!*) grammatica moderna considera più il 'gli' unificato una forma erronea, da censurare, "assolutamente sbagliata". I registri medi o colloquali non hanno meno dignità di quelli solenni, hanno invece un impatto sulla vita delle persone molto più ampio.

Dovessimo considerare inaccettabile il 'gli', dovremmo cassare anche una tonnellata di altri fenomeni non ortodossi a norma di grammatica, ma ormai accettati nella lingua nazionale, e non ne usciremmo più. Dal _lui/lei_ soggetto al posto di _egli/ella _(assolutamente inaccettabile?); la sostituzione del pronome neutro _ciò_ con _questo/quello_ (tutto ciò è vero: assolutamente inaccettabile?) eccetera eccetera.


----------



## brian

Enloquecida said:
			
		

> Ma cambiamo qualcos altro allora, lasciatemi il A me.. e il Dare loro


Eheh.. prendeteli pure! 

Giusto un ultimo commento: in spagnolo, per enfatizzare per esempio che qualcosa piace _a me_, si deve per forza dire "_*a mí me* (gusta, ecc.)_", allora è tutto relativo....


----------



## Enloquecida

Ognuno ha la sua opinione ed io resto ferma sul fatto che se esiste una forma per il maschile, una per il femminile, una per il singolare ed una per il plurale debbano essere utilizzate in maniera corretta, altrimenti dovremmo parlare di "anarchia del linguaggio".
La maggior parte della gente dice:"*Gli* ho detto (a Maria) di agire in questo modo".
Allora che facciamo? Soltanto perchè la maggior parte della gente non fa un uso corretto della grammatica dobbiamo far diventare la lingua un oceano di ignoranza e di scorrettezza? Non credo proprio.
La sostituzione del pronome "ciò" con questo/quello è un altro paio di maniche perchè si tratta di una sostituzione che non va ad intaccare nulla, ma nel caso della sostituzione di dargli al posto di darle o dare loro si va ad intaccare l'area della semantica.
Per quanto riguarda il riferimento di Brian allo spagnolo rispondo scrivendo che ogni lingua ha il suo sistema: dire "A mí me gusta la playa" in spagnolo non è assolutamente scorretto.
E'vero che la lingua si evolve, ma è anche vero che non si evolve in maniera anarchica: ci sono delle regole ben precise e non dovremmo dimenticarle.


----------



## brian

E' tutto un processo di semplificazione (come ha detto Rye [hermocrates])...

..cioè finché tu vivi, puoi parlare come ti pare, ma il fatto è che prima o poi la lingua verrà cambiata da gente che non pensa come te.


----------



## Enloquecida

Ma guai se la lingua non cambiasse, guai, ma ti ripeto che nell'evoluzione di una lingua ci sono sempre le dovute regole. Ed io continuerò a consigliare ad uno straniero di non SCRIVERE: A me mi manca la Spagna o Dagli (dai a lei, dai a loro) quello che vuoi.


----------



## brian

Sìsì, ho capito. Diciamo che dipende dal contesto, dal registro, ecc.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il dibattito sarà senza fine, ma come riportato in altre discussioni, il Garzanti fa una distinzione doverosa sulla gravità dell'errore che si commette usando _gli_ al posto di _le_ oppure al posto di_ loro_ (giudicando meno grave quest'ultimo)



> *Gli*: nella lingua parlata (*ma anche in quella scritta*) è usato ormai com. per il pl., in luogo di _a loro_, _a essi_, _a esse_: _mi hanno scritto ieri, dovrei rispondergli presto_; _avverti le tue amiche, e digli di non mancare_ | nel linguaggio familiare, o in usi region. o espressivi, è usato anche per il f. sing. in luogo di _le_ (_a lei_, _a essa_): _se la vedi, digli che le scriverò presto_; _Era di quelle che gli piace divertirsi_



"Devo rispondere loro" ormai lo dice solo il presidente della Repubblica o quello che scrive i discorsi in italiano per il Papa.


----------



## franz rod

> "Devo rispondere loro" ormai lo dice solo il presidente della Repubblica o quello che scrive i discorsi in italiano per il Papa



Mi hai messo in crisi:  non riesco a capire a quale delle due categorie io appartenga


----------



## MünchnerFax

Enloquecida said:


> Ed io continuerò a consigliare ad uno straniero di non SCRIVERE: A me mi manca la Spagna o Dagli (dai a lei, dai a loro) quello che vuoi.


D'accordo. Ma gli renderai un servizio decisamente migliore se gli spieghi che nel parlato si utilizza una certa forma più colloquiale, e nel formale o nello scritto un'altra. Se è un buono studente e usa attivamente l'italiano, svilupperà certamente la sensibilità necessaria per discernere i registri linguistici (anzi, dovrà svilupparla se vuole parlare l'italiano efficacemente!).

Parlando di persone in terra straniera che imparano la lingua locale, purtroppo non è solo una questione di prescrittivismo o descrittivismo. C'è una fortissima componente di integrazione sociale che si verifica attraverso la lingua. Saper usare la parola o costruzione adatta (non necessariamente quella prescrittivamente corretta) quando la situazione lo richiede è fondamentale in questo senso. Durante il soggiorno in terra straniera ci si dovrà confrontare con persone scolarizzate e con persone meno scolarizzate. Ed è spesso vitale - in particolare, paradossalmente, con le persone del secondo tipo, che hanno meno flessibilità mentale - usare una lingua immediatamente comprensibile ed evitare ogni equivoco. Ciò può anche comprendere l'uso di forme che la grammatica ufficiale considera scorrette o solo tollerate.

Giusto per fare un esempio basato sull'italiano: anni fa su queste stesse pagine un fondamentalista dei pronomi esortava gli stranieri a usare _egli_, poiché quella è la forma corretta. Non oso pensare quanti amici autentici potrebbe farsi, o quali canzonature dovrebbe subire lo straniero che parlando coi madrelingua italiani usasse sempre _egli_ e suonasse come un manuale di filologia di fine Ottocento - o come un decreto legge. 

Il fatto è che consideriamo sempre lo straniero come un individuo che _gn'ia fa _, che tanto non sarà mai in grado di imparare a distinguere e utilizzare i diversi stili, e quindi meglio dargli quanti più schemi e regolette possibile per semplificargli la vita. Ma così non gli si semplifica niente. Gli si offre solo un alibi per diventare una macchinetta e mettere il cervello in stand-by, come il televisore, dormiente con la spia rossa accesa.

La lingua è, innanzitutto e soprattutto, interazione con gli altri. Saper scegliere lo stile appropriato alla situazione, piuttosto che conoscere a menadito le regolette della grammatica prescrittiva, è la vera arte di chiunque parli la lingua (non a caso sono diventati grandi Dante e Manzoni); e a maggior ragione è l'obiettivo di chiunque studi una lingua straniera con serietà e impegno. Se un madrelingua italiano userà il _loro_ per l'oggetto indiretto di terza plurale parlando con il garzone dell'autofficina, al massimo suonerà affettato e darà l'impressione di essere un cliente con la puzza sotto il naso, che probabilmente non si intende di tecnica e quindi sarà facilmente raggirabile cambiando decine di componenti inutili.  Se lo usa uno straniero, invece, diventerà lo zimbello dell'intera autofficina. E se invece dell'autofficina fosse l'ufficio immigrazione, o il padroncino di una ditta edile nel corso di un colloquio di lavoro?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Un intervento magistrale, quello di Muenchner qui sopra, che mi sento di condividere sin negli spazi e nella punteggiatura .
I registri informale e colloquiale, con le loro sgrammaticature entrate nell'uso comune, hanno secondo me pari dignità rispetto al registro formale.
Sono pennellate di colore che rendono più pulsante e viva la lingua, che consentono nella comunicazione sfumature espressive che vanno molto oltre il linguaggio.
Tutto sta a sapere _come e quando_ usarle, appunto - sia le forme colloquiali che quelle "formalmente corrette".
Non si parla del più e del meno fra amici così come si scriverebbe un documento ufficiale, il testo per un esame e via dicendo


----------



## Enloquecida

La lingua italiana è la lingua italiana, i differenti registri sono i differenti registri. Io non ho mai consigliato ad uno straniero di utilizzare un linguaggio solenne in un contesto che non lo richiede, non capisco cosa ci sia di così strano nel mio discorso da risultare antico e limitato.
Quando esco di casa non parlo con la gente dicendo: "Egli è un ragazzo affidabile, ella è una persona molto disponibile." Sarei decisamente fuoriluogo se parlassi in questo modo perchè Lui/Lei sono i "pronomi sinonimi" che hanno preso il posto di Egli/Ella. 
Per quanto riguarda la questione di Dargli/Dare Loro, a me non importa se la gente mi può dire: Hai visto quella come parla? Chi si crede di essere? Non mi interessa veramente nulla perchè dire "dare loro" non è assolutamente una forma solenne e rimango basita nel rendermi nuovamente conto del fatto che per la maggior parte della gente lo sia.
Se a voi interessa fare una "bella figura" (ovvero la 'figura di massa') con gli altri questo è nuovamente un altro paio di maniche perchè io non dirò mai: Digli (a Sofia) che sto arrivando solo perchè la maggior parte delle persone lo dice, SBAGLIANDO. Qui non si sta parlando di evoluzione, ma di *SBAGLIO.*
Si parla di evoluzione nel caso di Egli/Ella ----> Lui/Lei ma *NON* nel caso di Darle/Dare Loro che diviene Dagli.
E se uno straniero mi chiede quale sia la forma giusta io gli dirò: Caro straniero, nel linguaggio parlato si usa Dagli al posto di Dare Loro e di Darle ma sappi che la forma corretta è un'altra: Darle per il femminile, Dagli per il maschile e Dare Loro per il plurale.
Io non seguo la massa, e non accetto a priori tutto ciò che mi viene detto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Enloquecida said:


> E se uno straniero mi chiede quale sia la forma giusta io gli dirò: Caro straniero, nel linguaggio parlato *(e in quello scritto informale)* si usa Dagli al posto di Dare Loro e di Darle ma sappi che la forma corretta è un'altra: Darle per il femminile, Dagli per il maschile e Dare Loro per il plurale.
> .



E' esattamente quello che stiamo ripetendo da 35 post


----------



## brian

Enloquecida said:
			
		

> Caro straniero, nel linguaggio parlato si usa Dagli al posto di Dare Loro e di Darle ma sappi che la forma corretta è un'altra: Darle per il femminile, Dagli per il maschile e Dare Loro per il plurale.
> Io non seguo la massa, e non accetto a priori tutto ciò che mi viene detto.



Ecco.. l'hai centrato, ma avresti dovuto dirlo così: _Caro straniero, nel linguaggio parlato (o in quello scritto informale) ormai è corretto usare "dagli" al posto di "dare loro" e di "darle," ma sappi che la forma corretta nello scritto o in un registro più formale è un'altra: ..._ 

Oppure secondo te è impossible che ci siano due versioni "corrette" a seconda del contesto/registro (cioè parlato vs. scritto / formale vs. informale)?

Mi sa che siamo tutti d'accordo, solo che è una questione della semantica, cioè come si definisce "corretto."


----------



## MünchnerFax

Forma solenne no, ma forma abbsatanza seriosa e formale, e riscontrabile nello scritto molto di più che nel parlato, beh, questo direi di sì, e direi anche che è corroborato dall'esperienza quotidiana di chiunque abbia contatti con parecchie persone di diversa estrazione culturale.

Al mio primo incontro con Tizio è praticamente sicuro che io usi questa forma. Se con lo stesso Tizio dopo qualche anno ci scambiamo sani sfottò da camerati, è altamente improbabile che io dica _dare loro_ dato il rapporto di confidenza e il corrispondente registro familiare richiesto. (Qui non parlo della mia tolleranza verso gli imperfetti in luogo dei congiuntivi in tali situazioni, ché aprirei un vaso di Pandora. )
Mentre se, sempre dopo qualche anno, con Tizio instauriamo un rapporto di amicizia anche stretta, ma più distaccata o più orientata a discutere di astrofisica o letteratura comparata, è molto probabile che manterrò un registro linguistico elevato, il che comprende il _loro_ come pronome oggetto, i tempi verbali a puntino, magari anche qualche parola ricercata come _vaniloquente _o _dozzinale_ che, ricordo, tanto scompiglio e confusione causarono in certi miei interlocutori non avvezzi a certi lirismi. Ehi, c'è anche di questa gente là fuori in giro!  Bisogna rassegnarsi e saper parlare anche a costoro. Tu affermi:


Enloquecida said:


> [...] a me non importa se la gente mi può dire: Hai visto quella come parla? Chi si crede di essere? Non mi interessa veramente nulla [...]
> Se a voi interessa fare una "bella figura" (ovvero la 'figura di massa') con gli altri [...]


Qui esulerebbe dai nostri scopi mettersi a discettare di sociologia. Mi limito a far notare che nella vita di ognuno di noi, potenzialmente, possono verificarsi circostanze in cui farsi accettare da codesta gente può essere addirittura vitale. E quindi torniamo a bomba: registro adeguato alla situazione. Discorsi di masse e ovini non sono molto pertinenti, è chiaro che nessuno impone di dire sempre e comunque _se lo sapevo te lo dicevo_ o scrivere _pò_.



Enloquecida said:


> non capisco cosa ci sia di così strano nel mio discorso da risultare antico e limitato.


Credo sia stato tutto un equivoco, tant'è vero che mi sembra che tutti alla fine concordiamo e giungiamo alla medesima sintesi:


Enloquecida said:


> E se uno straniero mi chiede quale sia la forma giusta io gli dirò: Caro straniero, nel linguaggio parlato si usa Dagli al posto di Dare Loro e di Darle ma sappi che la forma corretta è un'altra: Darle per il femminile, Dagli per il maschile e Dare Loro per il plurale.


No? 

PS Vedo che anche altri hanno notato.


----------



## Enloquecida

Attenzione ragazzi  attenzione perchè c'è un piccolo particolare che avreste colto se aveste letto attentamente i miei posts (è sempre colpa vostra..eh che ce volete fa? ): linguaggio parlato non è sinonimo di linguaggio scorretto. Ogni registro possiede le sue regole, non credo che pensiate che i registri informali siano registri "anarchici", no? 
Io ho detto che nel linguaggio parlato si sbaglia perchè si dice: Dagli al posto di Darle/Dare Loro, non ho mai detto che dal momento che sia parlato si può sbagliare, per questo io consiglierei al mio caro straniero di utilizzare il Dare Loro e il Darle anche quando PARLA e non solo quando SCRIVE. Ripeto che il DARE LORO non è assolutamente una forma solenne o seriosa, non è assolutamente un'espressione ricercata mentre "_vaniloquente"_ è una parola ricercata. 
Brian, chi ti ha dato l'ordine di cambiare il senso della mia frase?  Certo che siete strani, io non ho mai pensato che il Dargli sia una forma corretta nel linguaggio parlato e ho appena spiegato la motivazione.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso della massa, M.Fax, io sono un'individualista (che non vuol dire essere asociale eh) e non credo che l'accettazione da parte della massa sia vitale. Per me non lo è. Io sono dell'opinione che ognuno debba essere ciò che è, a prescindere dalla massa, dalle convenzioni, dalle imposizioni sociali. Se le persone ritenessero che io sia una deficiente non mi fregherebbe di essere accettata da loro perchè andrei avanti ugualmente con me stessa.
Io non vivo per essere accettata dalla massa, ma per stare bene con me stessa e con le persone che mi vogliono bene per ciò che sono.
Se poi una persona mi snobba perchè dico: "Dare loro" o perchè non sono del suo stesso avviso beh io ti dico che di persone così faccio volentieri a meno


----------



## MünchnerFax

Enloquecida said:


> Per quanto riguarda il discorso della massa, M.Fax, io sono un'individualista (che non vuol dire essere asociale eh) e non credo che l'accettazione da parte della massa sia vitale. Per me non lo è. Io sono dell'opinione che ognuno debba essere ciò che è, a prescindere dalla massa, dalle convenzioni, dalle imposizioni sociali. Se le persone ritenessero che io sia una deficiente non mi fregherebbe di essere accettata da loro perchè andrei avanti ugualmente con me stessa.
> Io non vivo per essere accettata dalla massa, ma per stare bene con me stessa e con le persone che mi vogliono bene per ciò che sono.
> Se poi una persona mi snobba perchè dico: "Dare loro" o perchè non sono del suo stesso avviso beh io ti dico che di persone così faccio volentieri a meno


Guarda, ti dico che difficilmente puoi immaginarti quanto peggio di te io sia per quest'aspetto. 
Proprio per questo motivo il mio discorso verteva su un altro piano, molto più limitato. Non posso aver parlato di accettazione da parte della massa perché per me il concetto esiste a malapena. Ma adesso stiamo smottando inesorabilmente nel fuori tema, e continuando così rischiamo di farla più tragica di quello che è. In fondo parliamo di pronomi e mi sembra che siamo giunti a una sintesi più che soddisfacente.


----------



## Enloquecida

Da quello che avevi scritto nel tuo precedente post avevo capito tutt'altro ma..se è come dici meglio così


----------



## Grazia P.

Una mia amica asserisce che si può dire "darli" invece di "dare loro". Per me no che ne dite?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Grazia. Per poterlo dire serve, come sempre, il contesto.


----------



## Grazia P.

es dare loro qualcosa non darli qualcosa


----------



## Necsus

Quello non è un contesto.
Posso solo dirti che il pronome atono _*li *_ha funzione di complemento oggetto (in riferimento a persone, animali o cose già nominati o che verranno nominati subito dopo), quindi naturalmente non può essere usato come complemento di termine.


----------



## Grazia P.

Sì, certo, in questo caso però non serviva il contesto, è talmente evidente la differenza tra oggetto diretto e indiretto. Mi serviva come "prova" per la mia amica.
Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, Grazia, ma almeno in questo forum il contesto (insieme al cotesto) serve sempre, soprattutto per riguardo verso chi si prende l'onere di risponderti, in modo che la cosa gli risulti più agevole ed eviti di dire castronerie per mancanza degli elementi necessari.
Nel tuo caso, quello che ti ho detto lo puoi trovare tranquillamente nelle grammatiche o nei vocabolari, che sono sicuramente "prove" più attendibili del parere di un qualunque forumista.


----------



## Nino83

Leggo sotto l'avatar che Grazia P. è del nord est.  

Nell'italiano regionale veneto, almeno negli accenti più marcati, la consonante [ʎ] è pronunciata [lj] e quindi questa confusione, tra _gli_ (che, nell'italiano parlato ormai sostituisce il pronome _loro_) e _li_ potrebbe dipendere dalla pronuncia stessa.  

Ovviamente la mia è solo una supposizione.


----------



## Grazia P.

Supposizione decisamente errata! La grammatica è senza dubbio il mio forte e non confondiamo certo vocali e consonanti!  Gli e li, a quanto mi risulta, tendono a venire confusi in altre aree, non al nord-est. Ripeto, la mia amica non capiva e ho voluto mostrarle una conferma scritta, dizionari a parte.
Nexus, ti chiedo umilmente perdono per averti costretto a prenderti l'onere di dovermi rispondere. 
Ne sono alquanto costernata, ma purtroppo a mio avviso il forum è più piacevole delle grammatiche e dei dizionari


----------



## Nino83

Grazia P. said:


> Supposizione decisamente errata! La grammatica è senza dubbio il mio forte e non confondiamo certo vocali e consonanti!  Gli e li, a quanto mi risulta, tendono a venire confusi in altre aree, non al nord-est.





> Queste stesse consonanti, poi, nella pronuncia più connotata sono sostituite da [nj] e [lj] ([kaŋˈpanja] «Campania» e «campagna»; [voˈljamo] «voliamo» e «vogliamo»).



http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/italiano-di-venezia_(Enciclopedia-dell'Italiano)/

Basta ascoltare Tosi ed altri in televisione per accorgersene, non c'è bisogno di scomodare la Treccani. 

Comunque era solo una supposizione.


----------



## bicontinental

Necsus said:


> Nel tuo caso, quello che ti ho detto lo puoi trovare tranquillamente nelle grammatiche o nei vocabolari, che sono sicuramente "prove" più attendibili del parere di un qualunque forumista.


Appunto!



Grazia P. said:


> Una mia amica asserisce che si può dire "darli" invece di "dare loro".


Allora forse dovresti chiedere alla tua amica di fornire la prova determinante per verificare la sua affermazione. 

Bic.


----------



## Necsus

Grazia P. said:


> La grammatica è senza dubbio il mio forte


Sì, si capisce, e ne sono lieto. È evidente che i nostri pareri non potranno esserti di molta utilità.


----------



## Grazia P.

Utilissimi invece, Necsus, ti ringrazio per la tua estrema disponibilità, richiesta o meno. Interessante questo forum, come nuova arrivata devo dare il mio parere decisamente positivo per la gentile e cortese accoglienza!!! lol!

Solo una precisazione: pur non essendo veneta, ma sufficientemente vicina, non confermo, Nino83, ciò che hai scritto sulla pronuncia.


----------



## Nino83

Grazia P. said:


> Solo una precisazione: pur non essendo veneta, ma sufficientemente vicina, non confermo, Nino83, ciò che hai scritto sulla pronuncia.



Ok, ognuno ha la sua opinione e le sue orecchie. Chiudendo la parentesi, non lo scrivo io, ho solo riportato quanto scrivono la Treccani e tutti i fonetisti (Canepari compreso), e si ascolta spessissimo in televisione, basta farci caso. Saluti.


----------



## Grazia P.

Nino, non sei del Triveneto, evidentemente, quindi...
In ogni caso, la questione è stata erroneamente spostata, qui si parlava di una scorrettezza grammaticale che io desideravo correggere... Ne è nato un caso, vorrei chiuderlo.
Ciao a tutti!!!


----------



## Nino83

Grazia P. said:


> Nino, non sei del Triveneto, evidentemente, quindi...



Ammiro la difesa d'ufficio, ma seguo il mio orecchio e rimango della mia opinione (che poi è uguale a quella dei fonetisti, che queste cose le fanno di mestiere).  
Inoltre la moglie di un mio caro amico è di Vicenza e certe cose, se ci si fa caso, si sentono quasi subito.  
Un caro saluto.


----------



## elitaliano

Scusate, visto che è stata riesumata questa vecchia discussione, dico anch'io la mia, da madrelingua ma non linguista, sull'uso di DARGLI in luogo di DARLE



Enloquecida said:


> ...
> E se uno straniero mi chiede quale sia la forma giusta io gli dirò: Caro straniero, nel linguaggio parlato si usa Dagli al posto di Dare Loro e di Darle ma sappi che ...


 
Ecco, io all'amico straniero direi: "nel linguaggio parlato alcuni/molti usano DARGLI, ma sappi che..."

Cioè, ci sono anche gli irriducibili, come me e Enolquecida.
Io, pur sapendo ciò, ho sempre usato e continuerò ad usare, in qualsiasi contesto, ed anche con stranieri, la forma DARLE quando mi riferisco ad un soggetto di sesso femminile.


----------



## Grazia P.

Nino83, pensala come vuoi, non hai purtroppo centrato l'oggetto del discorso... La pronuncia è una cosa, non basta sentire la moglie della sorella dell'amico dello zio... La grammatica direi tutt'altro...

Elitaliano, l'opinione tua e di Enloquencida  degli anni scorsi è da me perfettamente condivisa ed anch'io non mi stancherò mai di usare la forma GIUSTA e di insegnarla ai miei figli. Dirò di più, mi fa orrore sentire "dargli" usato nei modi inappropriati. Poi è ovvio che a volte possa sfuggire a tutti... Credo che l'italiano sia già abbastanza maltrattato anche in Tv e nella vita di tutti i giorni.


----------



## Nino83

Grazia P. said:


> Nino83, pensala come vuoi, non hai purtroppo centrato l'oggetto del discorso... La pronuncia è una cosa, non basta sentire la moglie della sorella dell'amico dello zio... La grammatica direi tutt'altro...
> 
> Elitaliano, l'opinione tua e di Enloquencida  degli anni scorsi è da me perfettamente condivisa ed anch'io non mi stancherò mai di usare la forma GIUSTA e di insegnarla ai miei figli.



Non ho mai sostenuto qualcosa di diverso. Il fatto è che qui, in Sicilia, nessuno, anche il meno "scolarizzato", confonde il pronome dativo _gli_ con quello accusativo _li_, quindi cercavo solo di capire da dove potesse venire questo dubbio, visto che è del tutto inusuale tra i madrelingua italiani di altre regioni.


----------



## Grazia P.

Beh, i meno scolarizzati confondono questo e altro, ovunque!!!
In quanto alla tua domanda, per favore, l'ho già ripetuto almeno cinque volte, leggi i thread precedenti!!! Non so più come dirlo, non è la regione, era la mia amica che sbagliava!!! Poteva venire da qualunque posto, basta parlare di differenze regionali! Non c'entra nulla!!!


----------



## Nino83

Grazia P. said:


> basta parlare di differenze regionali! Non c'entra nulla!!!



A volte, invece, le differenze regionali c'entrano eccome, ecco un esempio (rimanendo in tema gli/li):

"gli4 pron. pers. – Variante di li, come *compl. oggetto plur. masch.*, *frequente nell’uso tosc.* e negli scrittori fino a gran parte del sec. 19°, spec. davanti a vocale: è meglio prevenire i delitti che punirgli (Beccaria); don Abbondio ricapitolò subito i suoi disegni della notte, si confermò in essi, gli ordinò meglio (Manzoni)."

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/gli4/ 

Qui, però, si tratta del caso opposto, e cioè "gli ho salutati" in luogo di "li ho salutati".  

Ecco un esempio contemporaneo sulla rete: 



> Utente toscano: "Sarebbe un bel risultato per i nazi-economisti tedeschi e per tutti coloro che anche in Grecia *gli* appoggiano."
> altro utente: "Una curiosità: da un po' di tempo noto che l'articolo determinativo "gli" viene usato al posto del pronome personale "li" da molte persone e vedo anche da lei. A prescindere dal contenuto del suo post, sul quale forse ci potremmo anche trovare d'accordo, mi spiega per favore se si tratta di autocorrezione del testo, aggiornamento della grammatica, moda, ignoranza, un modo per fare saltare fuori perfettini e perfettine, o cosa? Di certo non può essere un errore di battitura. Grazie per il suo tempo."
> utente toscano: "Se fossi toscano capiresti. Pazienza non tutti possono sapere l'italigliano. Può andare dove crede anche........."



https://disqus.com/home/discussion/...soldi_per_gli_interventi_straordinari/oldest/


----------



## bicontinental

Ciao Grazia,
Ho letto... con interessa...la vostra discussione che sta girando intorno alla tua domanda:



> Una mia amica asserisce che si può dire "darli" invece di "dare loro". Per me no che ne dite?



Se ho capito bene la tua domanda, la tua amica asserisce solo che *si può dire* 'darli' (cioè secondo lei si tratta di un modo alternativo a ‘dare loro’); non asserisce che e’ grammaticalmente l’unica forma corretta che si deve usare sempre...giusto?

Come hanno scritto molti membri di questo forum, non e’ difficile fornire la prova oggettiva che la forma ‘dare loro’ e’ grammaticalmente corretta ...si trova facilmente in ogni grammatica italiana. _In teoria_ pero' non esclude il valore/la validità dell'altra forma e forse la tua amica non mette in discussione la forma 'dare loro'. Pero’ siccome lei asserisce che la forma ‘darli’ e’ valida come oggetto indiretto, direi (di nuovo) che la prova la dovresti sollecitare da parte sua.

Un saluto,

Bic.


----------



## Nino83

Il fatto che oggi si ammetta l'uso di _gli_ come dativo del pronome di terza persona plurale _essi_ in luogo di _loro_, è dovuto al fatto che _loro_ come dativo, _a loro_, derivante dal Latino _illōrum_ (all'inizio genitivo plurale, _di quelli/di loro_, in seguito utilizzato come caso obliquo/indiretto in alcune lingue romanze) era proprio solo del toscano (e del francese), mentre tutte le altre lingue italiane utilizzavano, per il dativo del pronome di terza persona plurale, quello derivante da _illis_, che con la caduta della _s_ finale era uguale a _illi_ (_a lui_).
Ad esempio: _je_ (piemontese), _ghe_ (lombardo, veneto), _je_ (romanesco), _lë_ (napoletano antico) derivanti da _illi/illi(s)_, oppure _cë_ (napoletano moderno) _ci_ (siciliano) derivanti da _hince_.

In questi casi, un unico dativo, del tipo _gli_ (da _illi/illis_) o _ci_ (da _hince_) si usa indistintamente per _a lui, a lei, a loro_.

Infatti, la forma _illaei_ (per l'attuale _le = a lei_) non è attestata nel latino volgare (infatti, anche in francese, spagnolo e portoghese c'è un'unica forma per _gli = a lui_ e _a lei_) ed è anch'essa una peculiarità toscana.
Per quanto riguarda _loro = a loro_, questo si trova anche in francese ma in posizione proclitica mentre in toscano (e, conseguentemente in italiano) si trova solo in posizione post-verbale.  

Quindi non è, come si potrebbe dire in modo sbrigativo, questione di ignoranza, ma trattasi di un tratto comune a molte lingue romanze che si è trasferito nei vari italiani regionali e da lì sta entrando nella lingua standard, almeno per _gli_ al posto di _loro = a loro_ (ancora, invece, non si accetta l'uso di _gli_ al posto di _le = a lei_).


----------



## Grazia P.

Pesantissimo davvero... Lezioso... Spero non faccia il professore...

Sì Bic, TU hai capito benissimo la semplicissima prova che chiedevo, lei si era incaponita sull'errore e io volevo dimostrarglielo. Tutto qui. Non lo farò, la lascerò volentieri nella sua convinzione... Grazie


----------



## Nino83

La cosa interessante (almeno per me) era capire il perché del dubbio ma, a quanto pare, la curiosità era soltanto mia.  
Se, invece, il dubbio verteva soltanto sulla correttezza grammaticale di "li", come già detto da altri, era più che sufficiente consultare un qualsiasi dizionario, essendo eccessiva una discussione sull'argomento.


----------



## Grazia P.

Sì, la curiosità era solo tua...
Vuoi mettere una discussione viva al dizionario? Poi risponde chi vuole, nessuno è obbligato.
Poi un'ultima precisazione all'interno dell'inutile valanga di citazioni, storicismi, analisi dei regionalismi e quant'altro:
"li" come complemento di termine da noi è SEMPRE sbagliato, sia in dialetto (ghe digo), sia in italiano (dico loro), non esiste proprio.
Inoltre grido all'orrore se sento una persona che, parlando in italiano, dice: "ci dico"!


----------



## Nino83

Infatti la confusione tra "gli" e "li" posso aspettarmela da un romagnolo (dove sia "gli" che "li" si dice "i", _a i salut, a i dag_, li saluto, gli do), mentre l'uso di _gli_ al posto di _loro_ (che è ammessa dalla grammatica) è propria dell'Italia intera (dialetti toscani compresi), ed inoltre è l'unico pronome disponibile per l'uso ridondante, _gliel'hai detto ai tuoi amici?_ _Sì, gliel'ho detto_ (nessuno direbbe _hai detto loro ai tuoi amici?_ oppure _sì ho detto loro._ E' possibile usarlo soltanto in frasi come _ho detto loro che/di..._ da qui è chiara la sua origine letteraria e la frequenza piuttosto bassa nella lingua parlata).  
Discorso simile per _gli_ (a lui) e _le_ (a lei), poiché _illi_ (dativo) era sia maschile che femminile, come lo è in tutti i dialetti ed in tutte le lingue romanze occidentali. Inoltre lo è anche in italiano standard quando è accompagnato dal pronome accusativo, _gliel'ho detto a lei_, anche qui, l'origine letteraria/colta di _le_ è abbastanza chiara e la bassa frequenza di utilizzo ben comprensibile (anche se ancora le grammatiche italiane non ammettono questo uso di _gli_ al posto di _le_).


----------



## ohbice

Ciao, concordo - senza strafare - con Eloq. Più che altro a me _dar loro _piace, e quindi lo uso volentieri. Certo che se si trattasse di un colloquio di lavoro, col conto in banca prossimo allo 0, e l'interlocutore fosse uno a cui piace _dagli_... ecco, in situazioni di emergenza penso che cederei, da buon codardo


----------



## Grazia P.

A meno che uno non sia un bell'ignorante, sa che se parla in dialetto usa un certo registro, mentre, se parla in italiano, è in grado di discernere la terminologia corretta da usare. Questa insistenza sui regionalismi mi pare eccessiva.


----------



## Nino83

Certo, ma spesso non si tratta di semplice ignoranza ma di interferenza, ad esempio qui anche il prof. universitario dice "me *lo* saluti *a* Mario?" (ovviamente non durante una conferenza o una lezione) come in altre parti d'Italia possono accadere altre cose, del tipo "è andato comprare il gelato" (Venezia) o "ho bisogno un favore" (Milano), che si trova anche in qualche canzone di Jovanotti ("perché non c'è niente *che* ho bisogno"). Non sto dicendo che questo sia il caso, ma nemmeno li escludo a priori. 
Probabilmente in questo caso non c'è interferenza.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho due domande a proposito per poter fare una conclusione _pratica _da questa lunga discussione:

A) Quali delle seguenti 6 possibilià _teoriche _sono erronee e quali sono sconsigliabili, anche se non addirittura aggrammaticali?
(i pronomi _gli_ e _loro _sono usati al plurale, terza persona, dativo, sia maschile che femminile)

1. Gli do i soldi quando arrivo a casa
2. Dogli i soldi quando arrivo a casa

3. Loro do i soldi quando arrivo a casa
4. Do loro i soldi quando arrivo a casa

5. A loro do i soldi quando arrivo a casa
6. Do a loro i soldi quando arrivo a casa

B) Nel caso dell'accusativo, non esiste una tendenza di preferire la forma _loro _al posto di _li/le_?

P.S. Ciao Nino, la spiegazione nel tuo post #60 la trovo molto interessante ed utile, grazie


----------



## Lubella

1. Gli do i soldi quando arrivo a casa corretto
2. Dogli i soldi quando arrivo a casa errato e sgrammaticato

3. Loro do i soldi quando arrivo a casa errato 
4. Do loro i soldi quando arrivo a casa corretto

5. A loro do i soldi quando arrivo a casa corretto però qui sottolinei che i soldi dai a loro, non a qualcun altro
6. Do a loro i soldi quando arrivo a casa corretto


----------



## frugnaglio

D'accordo con Lubella, tranne per questi dettagli:



Lubella said:


> 2. Dogli i soldi quando arrivo a casa errato e sgrammaticato


“Dogli” non è sgrammaticato, è soltanto _antiquatissimo_ (come “prendonlo” per “lo prendono”, “dassi il caso” per “si dà il caso” ecc.).
Non credo comunque che potesse significare “do loro”, nemmeno qualche secolo fa quando era possibile usarlo!



Lubella said:


> 5. A loro do i soldi quando arrivo a casa corretto però qui sottolinei che i soldi dai a loro, non a qualcun altro


No. Se questo è il significato che voglio esprimere trovo naturale dire “do i soldi a loro”, sottolineando “a loro” con l'intonazione della voce, o al limite “do a loro i soldi”, sempre rimarcando “a loro” con l'intonazione. Non che sia impossibile sottolineare “a loro” all'inizio della frase, ma è piuttosto strano.
Se c'è un elemento enfatico di questo tipo in “A loro do i soldi quando arrivo a casa” è piuttosto “i soldi” o “quando arrivo a casa”.
Comunque questo non riguarda l'uso di “loro”.


----------

